# Anyone else on Mini-Fire Watch?



## Seleya

I just pre-ordered the 6-inch Fire (16 GB, special offers, blue), is there anyone to share the watch with?


----------



## photocat

Guilty as charged!  I ordered the black 16 gb so my watch is a bit shorter than yours will be!  It started with me thinking I wanted the Voyage (which I still kind of do) but that price tag held me back and I use my  8.9 Fire HD far more than my much older Kindle .... so in my typical Amazon buying frenzy, that little 6" fire just happened to jump in the cart


----------



## JetJammer

Yep!  6", 16GB, w/SO, black, guaranteed date October 2nd!  I have an 8.9 HDX that I really like, but there are times it's just a bit too big and awkward, I'm hoping the 6" will work better for those times.   (That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!)

Oh, and an origami case (hmm, purple I think - I've already forgotten which color I decided on...).


----------



## Meemo

Yep - 16gb in Magenta. I've already named it Pinky. Oct 16 arrival. Gave my Fire HD to my daughter because I rarely used it, but I think the size will suit me well for reading at times, and for portability. Plus it gives me access to all those apps I'd picked up for it when I had the original Fire and then the HD -  it's the only Android thing I have.


----------



## Tabatha

Yep! 16gb Black. No case as I always use Decalgirl and sleeve. Perfect size to take with for both reading and tablet use.


----------



## 68564

Dang it. I misread the title and though you were talking about a FIRE WATCH - like you put on your wrist.


----------



## Meemo

I hadn't even noticed that I'd get it 2 weeks sooner if I got the black - now I'm conflicted.   But I'd just end up spending extra for a skin so think I'll stick with the original order, and I can see how y'all like it when you get yours.


----------



## Dragle

16GB Blue, Oct 16th!   (why is there no excitedly waiting emoticon?)  I should also order a sleeve but I haven't looked at them yet.

I have the 8.9HD which I use a lot, but the 6" will be easy to carry around in my purse (even with the PW1 in there--I think I will still want to have the eInk for reading during lunch at work.


----------



## booklover888

Me! I ordered the Blue, so Oct 16, I can hardly stand it, I want it so badly! If I find out Best Buy has them on display, I will drive down just to look! I really want the blue, so I'll stick with that. Crossing my fingers that the colors will ship earlier than stated!


----------



## Seleya

I'm really looking forward to sharing the wait, and the excitement, with you. I'm a bit conflicted about color as well, I've checked and in Italy too I would get it earlier if I choose black...but I'm tired of black.

Oh, well, I'll enjoy your unpacking an first impressions before my new darling arrives. Anyone would mind testing immersion reading for me?

Oops, sorry for the misunderstanding VydorScope.


----------



## photocat

I came SUPER close to ordering the blue but when I realized I'd have to wait 2 more weeks, I decided black was just fine   Besides if like it enough to keep, I'll get the origami case for it and may opt for the color there instead.


----------



## Dragle

I don't mind waiting a couple weeks longer for the color.


----------



## Meemo

I was thinking of making a sleeve for my HD6 myself, but I think I'm going with this one - room in it to keep a set of earbuds, Prime shipping and you can't beat the $6.99 price. Plus I chose the new free "no rush" shipping and got $1 credit towards a book/ebook. It'd fit in the zippered bag I use for my PW2, but, well, I use it for the PW2!


----------



## Meemo

And if anyone is looking for a regular cover/case for the HD 6, the Poetic cases like this are very nice and come in lots of colors, and are a lot cheaper than the Amazon cover. I had the butterfly one for my iPad Mini and loved it, just ultimately realized I really prefer having the smart cover that detaches when I don't want the front cover. I prefer nekkid-ish tablets and readers these days.


----------



## Seleya

Hmmm...and they ship to Italy as well. Thanks, Meemo!


----------



## 68564

Meemo said:


> I was thinking of making a sleeve for my HD6 myself, but I think I'm going with this one - room in it to keep a set of earbuds, Prime shipping and you can't beat the $6.99 price. Plus I chose the new free "no rush" shipping and got $1 credit towards a book/ebook. It'd fit in the zippered bag I use for my PW2, but, well, I use it for the PW2!


Towards an ebook? I thought it was only towards music.


----------



## Meemo

VydorScope said:


> Towards an ebook? I thought it was only towards music.


Nope, when I ordered, this item said "book or ebook". I figured I'll still get it before the HD6, so sure, I'll take the $1 credit.

Just stuck another one in my cart to see if I'd get music instead (maybe they switch randomly between music & books), but still got the message "Get a $1 credit toward your next book or ebook purchase when you choose FREE No-Rush Shipping". Of course if it's random, next time maybe I'd get music...


----------



## 68564

Meemo said:


> Nope, when I ordered, this item said "book or ebook". I figured I'll still get it before the HD6, so sure, I'll take the $1 credit.


I would be tempted to do this more often (meaning ever at all) if they have opened it up to ebooks (and this is not some special case). Used to be music only so I never did it.


----------



## Meemo

I'd do it for either if I'm not in a rush - I get a lot of mp3s from Amazon - although I've tried to restrain myself recently - my music hoarding is as bad as my eBook hoarding...


----------



## Tabatha

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NP5B1BY/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=15JV1CJ4UHSYY&coliid=I1YL6CUYI818QU&psc=1

I found my favorite, the Clear TPU cover for the HD6 and it will be available for Oct 30. Now to wait for DecalGirl to have the skins for it. This is how I cover all my electronics, and I saved the Hutton Leather Nook case for when I need to take it from the house. So far, everything from the Samsung Tab 7+ to the basic kindle have fit in it.


----------



## Dragle

Tabatha said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NP5B1BY/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=15JV1CJ4UHSYY&coliid=I1YL6CUYI818QU&psc=1
> 
> I found my favorite, the Clear TPU cover for the HD6 and it will be available for Oct 30. Now to wait for DecalGirl to have the skins for it. This is how I cover all my electronics, and I saved the Hutton Leather Nook case for when I need to take it from the house. So far, everything from the Samsung Tab 7+ to the basic kindle have fit in it.


I don't get it--that goes over the back of it? What about protecting the screen?


----------



## Dragle

Does anyone have a link or a search term to pull up all the sleeves/cases for the Fire HD6?  No matter what I search for, I get tens of thousands of results with everything mixed together (items for e-reader kindles, tablets of different brands and sizes).  I really just want to see Fire HD6 sleeves, then maybe also HD6 cases.  I would have thought Amazon would try to make this easier for us.  Maybe I am just missing something.


----------



## Meemo

Tabatha said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NP5B1BY/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=15JV1CJ4UHSYY&coliid=I1YL6CUYI818QU&psc=1
> 
> I found my favorite, the Clear TPU cover for the HD6 and it will be available for Oct 30. Now to wait for DecalGirl to have the skins for it. This is how I cover all my electronics, and I saved the Hutton Leather Nook case for when I need to take it from the house. So far, everything from the Samsung Tab 7+ to the basic kindle have fit in it.


I had a similar case on my PW2, Tabatha, and loved it until I got my Decalgirl skin. Then it pretty much obscured the design, so I now go case-less, and really, I've found that's my preference for my tablets AND my PW2. But it was nice to have that little extra "grip" for the PW2, and I felt like if I dropped it and it hit on a corner, which is probably when you'd get the most screen damage from a drop, it would provide some cushioning. And another nice thing is that you can take it off the back and put it on the other way to cover the front when you aren't using it. I never did that, I always just put it face-down when I'm not reading, but it can be done.


----------



## Meemo

Dragle said:


> Does anyone have a link or a search term to pull up all the sleeves/cases for the Fire HD6? No matter what I search for, I get tens of thousands of results with everything mixed together (items for e-reader kindles, tablets of different brands and sizes). I really just want to see Fire HD6 sleeves, then maybe also HD6 cases. I would have thought Amazon would try to make this easier for us. Maybe I am just missing something.


I always find a lot more choices if I search for Kindle or Fire accessories if I search in the "Electronics" area. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_n_0?rh=n%3A172282%2Cn%3A2642131011%2Ck%3Afire+hd+6+accessories&keywords=fire+hd+6+accessories&ie=UTF8&qid=1411853608&rnid=493964 
You'll still get stuff you don't want, though.


----------



## Dragle

Thanks--at least that worked much better than my search for Fire HD 6 sleeve or Fire HD6 sleeve. I think part of the problem is that there just isn't much available for it yet.


----------



## Toby

Thanks Em for the link to that sleeve. That's a cool sleeve.


----------



## photocat

Try this, under "Fire Tablets" select "Accessories" and it lists them out by Kindle Fire type: http://smile.amazon.com/b/ref=nav_shopall_k_tablet_k_kaccf?ie=UTF8&node=5916439011

To that end, I just ordered a citron Amazon cover for my black HD6 -- just a few more days!!!!!!


----------



## Dragle

photocat said:


> Try this, under "Fire Tablets" select "Accessories" and it lists them out by Kindle Fire type: http://smile.amazon.com/b/ref=nav_shopall_k_tablet_k_kaccf?ie=UTF8&node=5916439011
> 
> To that end, I just ordered a citron Amazon cover for my black HD6 -- just a few more days!!!!!!


Thanks! That's good, it has 3 pages of cases. But there are no sleeves, and it doesn't include the one Tabatha linked to, so apparently it only has a selected subset of cases. But now I see how to get to it and I'll check back and see if they have more stuff later.

(BTW I just happened to find out about the Smile.amazon.com thing earlier today on another website, so I'll have to figure out how that works and set up a charity. Wish I had known before I ordered the Fire)


----------



## Seleya

Ok, I caved in, cancelled my cobalt blue order and ordered the black instead.

I always use a case with my devices, and black goes with everything, so...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dragle said:


> Does anyone have a link or a search term to pull up all the sleeves/cases for the Fire HD6? No matter what I search for, I get tens of thousands of results with everything mixed together (items for e-reader kindles, tablets of different brands and sizes). I really just want to see Fire HD6 sleeves, then maybe also HD6 cases. I would have thought Amazon would try to make this easier for us. Maybe I am just missing something.


Go to the Zon and navigate to a Fire or Kindle page.

Along the top is a menu and one of the options is 'accessories'.

That page shows the various devices and the categories for accessories. On my page, the right most one at the top shows the 6" Fire and there's a link for 'cases and covers'.

Of course you might find others not _specifically_ for the device just sized right, by searching differently.


----------



## photocat

Dragle said:


> Thanks! That's good, it has 3 pages of cases. But there are no sleeves, and it doesn't include the one Tabatha linked to, so apparently it only has a selected subset of cases. But now I see how to get to it and I'll check back and see if they have more stuff later.
> 
> (BTW I just happened to find out about the Smile.amazon.com thing earlier today on another website, so I'll have to figure out how that works and set up a charity. Wish I had known before I ordered the Fire)


No problem. Yes I LOVE Smile Amazon! It is super easy on the computer to set up (not sure if it works on a mobile / tablet app though). I rotate through my 4 favorite charities - Wildlife Center of Virginia; Save the Manatee Club; The Elephant Sanctuary; mikeroweWorks -- what can I say he's hot and has a great foundation  Just about any charity you support will likely be there.


----------



## mlewis78

I'm in!  Just pre-ordered the HD6 in magenta, 16 GB w/SO.  Estimated delivery (w/2-day prime shipping):  October 16.


----------



## Toby

I can't believe I caved in as well. 16GB SO Magenta. 10/16.   I had ordered the Voyage cover in citrine, so I thought that I should get the magenta. It was harder & longer to figure out which color to get.


----------



## Meemo

I had a hard time choosing between magenta and citron - citron would be easier to find if I misplace it, and I actually kind of like it, but I was afraid it would be a bit too neon for me and I'd end up getting tired of it.  So Pinky it is.


----------



## booklover888

That yellow is beautiful. I'm considering it for my daughter, though the other daughter wants white. It all depends on if I keep the blue for myself or hand it over to them.


----------



## Toby

Em, that's exactly what I was thinking. The pink seems more subdue. It's a pretty pink on the screen. That pink tone is my favorite pink color. I love that yellow neon color too. Like you said, the yellow color looks like it would make it easier to spot. I was surprised that Amazon didn't offer a cover in white like the Voyage cover. 
Booklover888, I hope you like your Fire & keep it.
I am so excited now that I ordered the Fire 6". Recently, I had been listening to my kindle Audible books on my original iPad Mini, but after the latest software update, I can't do that now. It doesn't work, so I'm back to listening again on my Fire. The 6" will make it easier to carry around while listening.


----------



## Meemo

Yeah, I'd heard that the Audible app wasn't working right since the iOS update - haven't tried it yet myself.  I usually use my phone for listening, but did make sure the HD6 had bluetooth in case I wanted to use it for listening to books.  (I use a bluetooth earpiece for listening.)


----------



## Toby

Thanks for letting me know that you heard others had the same problem with the audible App. I listen to my podcasts on my iPhone 5, but because I only have 16GB, I decided that an audible book was taking too much storage & instead listen on my smaller tablets, since I only listen while getting ready at home. I'll have to get a bluetooth earpiece. Thanks for the reminder. That sounds so cool. I have to plug in a speaker in my Fire & carry both around from room to room in order to get the sound louder, especially when running water. Which brand do you use?


----------



## Meemo

DH and I each have one of these and we both love them.


----------



## Toby

Thanks Em!


----------



## photocat

Mine has shipped!  Should get here tomorrow


----------



## Seleya

Congrats, Photocat! Looking forward to your unboxing and first impressions. 
I have a couple of weeks to go...


----------



## Tabatha

Mine shipped UPS and should be here by noon tomorrow. That's the normal delivery time for UPS in my area.


----------



## Dragle

Yippie! Looking forward to hearing people's impressions before mine ships.


----------



## D/W

I'm looking forward to reading the reviews!


----------



## parakeetgirl

Me!! I went with the black, because I usually dress up my ereaders with covers and skins anyway. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Toby

Post your reviews. I have 15 days more to wait. I'm wondering how the "saving battery with the device turning off wifi" will work out on the Fire.


----------



## Seleya

Any news yet?


----------



## JetJammer

Okay, I've had an hour or so to play with the new 6" Fire.  It's actually a great size.  I can hold it easily in one hand, and it's definitely a manageable weight.  The few apps I use regularly work well, with only a minimum of scrolling.  Unfortunately I've already found at least one app I use a lot (and part of the reason I ordered the 6") which isn't compatible with the 6" that worked well on the 8.9".  I don't know if it's just because it's new or if it's just the smaller size makes it unfeasible, hopefully just the former.  The carousel is still there, although it does have a slightly different interface for deleting, etc.  You can now click multiple items and delete them all at once, and although I don't know that it's much faster than the old way it is slightly more obvious.

They have FINALLY moved all of the buttons/ports to the top.  I've always hated having a cord coming out the bottom when I was trying to use it - MUCH easier at the top.  The volume switches are on the left side at the top (when held in a vertical position), and actually seem much better placed.  I'm always accidentally bumping both the power and volume buttons on the back of my 8.9" HDX so that's a big improvement for me.  My only real concern is the plug/connection seems really loose.  I don't know if that's just mine or if it's the new design.  As long as it's just plugged in charging and I'm not using it everything should be fine, but I'm worried if I was trying to use it while it's charging it may cause a problem.  I'm interested to see if everyone has that problem or if it's just my device.

The sound is tolerable.  It's hardly a great music player but it's not horrible.  The max volume actually seemed a bit low to me, but maybe that's just what I was listening too.  I didn't experiment with it to see if other things were louder.

The origami case actually works well.  I have one on my 8.9" but when I saw the new one I thought "hmm, that'll never actually stand-up" but I was wrong.  It seems a little flimsy but it does work and was a lot sturdier than I expected.

Overall I like it so far!


----------



## photocat

Got mine today too!  My thoughts are very similar to JetJammer

I have the original 8.9 Kindle Fire and I'm not sure if it was just my settings on it vs this new one or the updated OS but I was very impressed how immediately it basically synced everything up, almost a 'mini me' of my 8.9.    It is a bit chunky, which I expected.  I think that is the trade-off for durability and battery life.  (My battery was at 75% when I got it which was nice)  It has a beautiful screen.

Everything I tried worked flawlessly so far (photos, videos, Prime streaming, web, connecting to a bluetooth speaker - you know - tablety type stuff).  I have not really tried it as a "reader" yet but tried one book and had no problems.  It can't compete with the ereader type kindles on slimness and weight but overall size is very nice and complements its big brother well in my opinion.

I'm extremely happy I chose black.  It looks very nice / classic.  I was waffling but my lack of self control led me to get black so I'd get it sooner.  I do have the citron Amazon cover coming early next week.  Much easier to change it if I don't like it or get tired of it 

I did not have a problem with a loose connection when I connected it to the charger cable.  Sound is meh but passable, which was also expected.  If I want to do any serious video watching, well I'd probably opt for my 8.9, but if I didn't have that with me, I'd pair it up with my portable bluetooth speaker which offers a tremendous improvement in sound (over any tablet speaker really).  I only have one audio book which I just purchased but it too sounds better with an external speaker but certainly doable coming from just the fire speaker.

Overall I'm very impressed with the stuff I've tried so far (still lots more to play around with).  The limitations it has are reasonable and expected given the price point.  This is a beautiful tablet for the money.  

Sue

EDIT:  Forgot to mention, I have not tried any real apps.  I'm not much of an app or game person but of course have a few.  I'll see if I run into any compatibility issues with those - as long as I have my angry birds seasons and my little penguin game - I'm good LOL!


----------



## parakeetgirl

help! mine is set to Japanese. It was like that when I turned it on. How do I fix it!


----------



## mlewis78

Is the sound better with headphones?  I take it that the speaker and not the insides that makes it sound low in quality.  Let me know also if, with headphones, the sound comes to both ears.  Thanks!


----------



## Meemo

According to the specs on the product page, it has a mono external speaker (so not the greatest sound on its own) but the jack for the headphones/earbuds is stereo (so both ears).  And the sound with external speakers will depend on the quality of those speakers.  The sound on the original Fire wasn't great, so I almost always used earbuds and it sounded great with those.


----------



## Meemo

parakeetgirl said:


> help! mine is set to Japanese. It was like that when I turned it on. How do I fix it!


How to change language, etc:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201540670


----------



## Dragle

Thanks for the first impression reviews!  Glad to hear they've moved the ports to the top. 

I am also wondering about the sound quality through headphones/earbuds.  I already expected the mono speaker to be lower quality, but it's important to me to have good sound through earbuds so I can use this smaller sized one for music, video and maybe audiobooks.

Also, has anyone tried the onscreen keyboard for typing much?


----------



## parakeetgirl

I ended up calling Kindle Support andvthey helped,lol. I've ordered plenty of Kindles and never had that happen before..


----------



## photocat

So I gave it the headphone trial on a Sting song -- full stereo in both ears (just used my apple earbuds, nothing fancy).  Nice full sound, maybe a bit "bassy" but I'm not even close to being an audiophile so take it with a grain of salt.  

Haven't really typed a lot with it, just enough to play with the Silk browser and go to a couple websites.  The keyboard seemed "normal" to me - but I don't use the keyboards much on any of my tablets so not sure what to say there (If I need to type, I use a real keyboard).  I did notice a microphone key for dictation -- didn't play around with that though.


----------



## Toby

How about books with images/ pics or just reading in general.


----------



## Dragle

Thanks, photocat!


----------



## booklover888

I cancelled my blue Fire 6 and ordered a black Fire 6. It will be here by Weds (fingers crossed for Tues!) I'll probably get a Poetic GraphGrip case for it, which would cover the color, so I got tired of waiting. Plus I could use points since it wasn't a pre-order, saved me about $35!  So now waiting (im)patiently for my shipping notification.


----------



## Meemo

I was tempted to switch to black to get it sooner, but I won't use a cover so I decided to wait.  And I'm the opposite about the points - I never use points to buy because I'd rather get the points for putting the purchase on my card.    I'll apply the points to the CC bill instead - I think I'll have enough now to offset about half the cost of the HD6. 

Hope yours shows up Tuesday and we stubborn folk will live vicariously through your reviews until the 16th!


----------



## booklover888

They shipped, and say it's due Weds. I know how that works, here. It'll be delivered to my post office tomorrow. If I go up around 3 they'll give it to me, so I won't have to wait


----------



## Seleya

We'll share the wait, Meemo. Mine should be here on the 16th too.

booklover888, you're lucky! Wish it worked like that here.

Forgive the OT, do you have an Amazon too?


----------



## booklover888

Seleya said:


> booklover888, you're lucky! Wish it worked like that here.
> 
> Forgive the OT, do you have an Amazon too?


Yep, that is a picture of Merlin, my Mealy Amazon. I've had him since 1992


----------



## Toby

Em, I was going to cancel my amazon covers, but couldn't do it. So far, I think that I will keep the cover for the Voyage. I still wonder if I should cancel or not the cover for the Fire 6". Em, why are you not getting the cover for the Fire 6"?


----------



## photocat

My Amazon "citron" cover should come today!  Excited to see the color in person - hopefully I'll like it.  Once I have it in the cover, I'll be stuffing my HD6 in my everyday bag instead of letting it sit at home all day long without me


----------



## booklover888

Seleya, how beautiful! Your Amazon is a gorgeous little guy.

I may get a cover for my Fire 6 down the road, but want to use it naked at first. The Amazon covers look very nice, but I wouldn't need the stand part. I have plenty of sleeves here, I keep one in my purse at all times, to slip whatever I am using into.

I don't think mine was shipped "Surepost" so it won't be delivered to the post office today, if that's the case, darn it. I'll have to wait til tomorrow.   I'll continue to obsessively check the tracking just to be sure. Plus, if they do drop it off, I'll get a text.   Then I'll be straight up there


----------



## photocat

photocat said:


> My Amazon "citron" cover should come today! Excited to see the color in person - hopefully I'll like it. Once I have it in the cover, I'll be stuffing my HD6 in my everyday bag instead of letting it sit at home all day long without me


Grrrrrrr. Seems my cover got added into my Subscribe & Save shipment (how quaint even though I chose Prime shipping for it) which is coming through the post office, supposed to be here today and surprise, is not. At least it wasn't the actual Kindle I suppose.


----------



## Meemo

Toby said:


> Em, I was going to cancel my amazon covers, but couldn't do it. So far, I think that I will keep the cover for the Voyage. I still wonder if I should cancel or not the cover for the Fire 6". Em, why are you not getting the cover for the Fire 6"?


I've just found over time that I really prefer my tablets and even my Paperwhite without a cover. I might change my mind when I get it, but this time I'm starting with just a sleeve.


----------



## Toby

Thanks Em.    That makes sense & it's a lot lighter.


----------



## Seleya

booklover888, thank you! Your Merlin is beautiful, have you other pics of him around the Net?

My Puck is still a baby (he was born July 13th), has been at home a couple of weeks and we are madly in love with him, he's a white-fronted, the smallest of the amazon family.

To retorn on topic, I'm now off fire watch: a couple of days ago I moved back my amazon account to .com (from .it) and I realized that immersion reading now works on my 2012 Fire (I had already tried some time ago but I had no success), since immersion reading was the main reason I ordered the Fire6 I'm going to sit this one out and see what will be available when my Fire7 will start having issues.


----------



## booklover888

It's here and I love it! Will post more later.


----------



## photocat

Cover Update.  Ok so I got my Amazon "citron" cover.  Color is more green than I anticipated, basically a highlighter yellow/green color.  I definitely like it though I expected more of yellow / lemony color.  I am glad I opted for the cover because I can see maybe wanting a different color after awhile.

The actual cover itself is nice.  It is skin tight and thin which is great and doesn't add any bulk.  It has a very soft feel.  The part that is just "okay" is the front cover that folds over at a diagonal to form a stand. Perhaps b/c I'm just not used to covers like this but it feels a bit flimsy and took me some time to figure out how to make it "stand"  Though it is nice that it can stand easily landscape or portrait.  

The part I like the least is the front cover slides around.  It is still held closed by the magnet but it slides.  I think it is because the spine of the cover is where the volume buttons are and the case is designed to be able to work those buttons through the case, so it too is "flimsy" to be able to push the buttons - if that makes sense.

Overall it is okay and I like it enough to keep it.  Once I tire of the color I may consider another type of case or perhaps the leather version of this if it is like the leather version for the 8.9 - which to me is a perfect cover.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the reviews!


----------



## readingril

Best Buy has a trade-in deal for the 6" HD for a *minimum* $50 gift card, offer expires today:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/promo/kindle-fire-hd-trade-in-127646

Am debating turning in my 2nd generation Fire for one of these.

The tablet exchange offer excludes Nooks, so saith the fine print.


----------



## Meemo

Well bummer - I'd have totally traded in my Nook Color.


----------



## readingril

I now have my daughter contemplating trading in her 1st generation Fire.


----------



## MagentaSunset

I am looking forward to receiving mine on Tuesday.  Ordered the black 16 GB w/so. I use our 8.9 HDX much more than our family iPads.  It is a great size for home use, but I'm looking for a bit more portability.  We have a family trip coming up and I will be able to carry this easily in my tote.  I have to laugh at myself because I was completely underwhelmed by the original Fire (and actually annoyed at myself for purchasing it; my daughter was happy to take it off my hands!    ), but the HD and HDX models have been terrific.  I am glad I took the leap as the model evolved.


----------



## booklover888

readingril said:


> Best Buy has a trade-in deal for the 6" HD for a *minimum* $50 gift card, offer expires today:
> 
> Am debating turning in my 2nd generation Fire for one of these.


Oh you really should! The Fire 6 is an awesome little tablet, I find it a perfect tablet for reading books! I love it! Very fast, too! It'll be much faster than your 2nd Gen Fire! The screen will be much better, too!

By the way, you can get the $50 gift card and use it on anything in the store, and you don't have to use it right away.


----------



## readingril

Well, I couldn't turn down the $50 gift card! 

I love the size of this little Fire. I'm debating not getting a case for it, and just using a sleeve. It will be primarily used in the house. I don't think I'll get a case for it until I start taking it back and forth to work.


----------



## Meemo

I have a sleeve that I'm pretty sure will fit the HD6 - well, I ordered one recently, then found that I still had one I'd bought a while back, I think for the Fire HD. And I think that might work for the HD6 too, might have to add some type of closure, though - snaps, button, velcro, because it's a bit big for my Paperwhite. Anywhoooo...because I'm wired to keep looking at alternatives  I noticed these on Amazon - made for the Paperwhite, but the measurements are so close to the HD6 I'm thinking they could work. (It's amazing to me that the HD6 is barely thicker than the Paperwhite.) Prime shipping available on all 3.

Paperwhite: 6.7" x 4.6" x 0.36"
Fire HD 6": 6.7" x 4.1" x 0.4"

For $7.99:


For $9.49 and also comes in brown or red:


And for $12.49, this has a tab to close it at the top, in case the fit is less than perfect:


----------



## readingril

I like the grey one.


----------



## Dragle

I just need something simple to slip it in for carrying around in my purse to protect the screen, so I think I'm just going to look in the remnant bin for appropriate material and make my own sleeve for it.


----------



## readingril

Here's a very cheap idea!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73lKes9v9bo


----------



## Dragle

readingril said:


> Here's a very cheap idea!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73lKes9v9bo


LOL. I think I can do a little better than that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, I picked this up for my Kindle Voyage that's on order: 

I think either the 6 or 7 inch Fire would fit in it. I like that it's got a couple extra pockets for a cell phone and such.


----------



## Dragle

Oh, that looks like a good one, Ann. Thanks for posting it.  I went ahead and ordered the blue one and it will get here the day before my new Fire.    The extra pocket on the back might work well for earbuds.


----------



## Meemo

readingril said:


> Here's a very cheap idea!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73lKes9v9bo


I've suggested that very thing to people before, especially when a new model comes out and not many options are available yet. In fact I think that's what I did with my K4 until I got a cover for it. And I carry my PW2 in a flat cosmetics zippered bag when I carry it in my purse - I keep a piece of a bubble envelope in it to keep against the screen side to protect it in my purse. (The envelope came from Amazon and I kept the label part so my name and address are there in case I lose it.) I'm thinking I might now use that for my HD6, and maybe get the red pleather sleeve for my PW2. Or maybe I'll just use the back-only case I haven't been using on the PW2, and pop it on the front instead when I'm toting it around somewhere. Might as well use it for something - as long as it won't mess up my Decalgirl skin. 

Clearly I'm still considering my options!


----------



## zatoan

Yep! 16gb Black. No case as I always use Decalgirl and sleeve. Perfect size to take with for both reading and tablet use.


----------



## Meemo

"Preparing for shipment"!  Sweet words for those of us on Kindle watch. Two days.


----------



## Toby

I'm still waiting. Pretty soon. Yeah Em!


----------



## Meemo

It's shipped. 😁


----------



## Toby

My CC is dinged!  Hurray! I can't believe that I had a dream of using my new Fire HD 6 last night. I'm so smitten with these new devices. Then, I had a weird dream about my SIL wanting to go see a movie & who shows up today for a visit? My SIL. Out of the blue.


----------



## photocat

I'm anxious to hear all of the HD6 colored model reviews!  I have black 16gb w/ the citron cover - very 80s - but that color seems to be "in" this season as I've seen it revived in several pieces of clothing recently


----------



## SVD

Shipped, on my doorstep Thursday. 16GB, no offers, white.


----------



## mlewis78

Mine says "Not Yet Shipped."  Guess they will have to do one-day shipping if it's here by Thursday.  It still says guaranteed delivery by October 16.


----------



## cyndi.st

They shipped mine this morning. Mine also showed guaranteed delivery on October 16 before they shipped it now it shows expected delivery by October 16 and they shipped ups ground. I'm not going to hold my breath. 
Cindy 
eta: I do have amazon prime


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's been my experience that, barring unforseen extreme weather or something, if it says it'll be here on a day, it's here on the day. And, if it's not, they're very good about refunding any extra costs paid -- even when it's totally NOT their fault!


----------



## cyndi.st

Oh totally agree with you on that one Ann about Amazon making it right even when it's not their fault. I was just saying that I am not going to hold my breath because ya never know with ups. 
Cindy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

cyndi.st said:


> Oh totally agree with you on that one Ann about Amazon making it right even when it's not their fault. I was just saying that I am not going to hold my breath because ya never know with ups.
> Cindy


See, and, in this area, UPS is very reliable. Barring weather stuff.

OTOH, a lot of things come by LaserShip which is horrible. They'll mark it delivered before it's arrived. Usually they then actually bring it the next day. Unacceptable, I say, and I complain to Amazon every time. It's not LATE, 'cause it's still there by the day the Zon promised, but LaserShip is trying to make it look like they delivered it early when they didn't.


----------



## Toby

Mine shipped. Arriving tomorrow.


----------



## mlewis78

Mine shipped today by UPS and will be here Thursday.  Magenta 16 GB.


----------



## Dragle

Mine shipped yesterday and will arrive tomorrow.  I got the case today (the one Ann posted about).  The buttons are a little bigger and thicker than I expected but I like it otherwise.  It's probably .5 to 1 inch longer than it needs to be--will see tomorrow--but it fits in my purse, so that's fine.  I might replace the buttons with velcro...


----------



## Sandpiper

I haven't read through the thread.  Amazon has so many Fire choices available.  I got a Fire HDX 7" a year ago.  Still very happy with it.  I gave a look at the Mini-Fire.  Screen is 6".  I'm on an iPhone 6 Plus watch.  That screen is 5.5".  Don't need the Mini-Fire.


----------



## Meemo

Went to Best Buy today and they had at least one 6" HD but not one on display.  I was hoping for an early peek.   Just compulsively tracked my package again - oddly Amazon's site it more current than the UPS site right now, but I should wake up and see "Out for delivery" tomorrow.  UPS doesn't deliver on my street until mid- to late-afternoon, though.  

Still not showing up in Manage Your Devices, though.


----------



## cyndi.st

Yes yes yes it's out for delivery along with my bluetooth speaker. UPS didn't have a late trailer in IL this time around =) I do want to say we have great UPS delivery guys. Can't wait to get it.
Cindy


----------



## Meemo

Yep, mine's out for delivery too!  Funny, will be watching the Apple announcement of new iPads while I wait.


----------



## Toby

Mine came later than the normal delivery, at 3:10 PM today, but we had a very hard rainstorm. Because trash day is a day later because of he holiday, I kept either hearing trucks or thunder. LOL! Then, some time after the USPS truck left, I found a large envelope at the door. I thought that it came! Nope, not for me. I didn't have it listed on my MYC&D page, but when it came, I registed it with no problem. I didn't see some of my recent books. After a few tries of the book not showing up in my books's tab, I went to MYC&D on my iPad & sent a few books & audiobooks. It's charging. I wanted to change the name on my Fire HD6, but couldn't do it on my ipad, so will try it from my Fire when it's charged. It's a pretty device with the pink. The pink is darker than it looks on the amazon page. It has a hard back. 

Thanks for the reminder of the iPads.


----------



## Dragle

I got my cute little blue Fire today.  I like it, though it's different enough from the previous ones that it may take a little while to figure it all out.  For now, its name is "Little Fire".


----------



## Meemo

It's here!  I love the size & the color.  Easy to hold.  I did have to register it (although once I did register it, it came up named Pinky which is what I'd named it when it was showing in My Devices), and have already changed my mind about its name.  It's now "Sparky" instead of Pinky.  Now figuring which apps I want on it, and waiting for a couple of my favorite apps to hopefully be updated for it.


----------



## mlewis78

Mine arrived Wednesday afternoon.  First impression was that it's cute.  Love the magenta color.  It was 66% charged, so after I registered and set up gmail and facebook, I left it home to charge.  

I have some older zip-up sleeves and will use a black neoprene one with pink trim.  Might buy a cover in a few weeks.  I like the poetic black tree.  Might be able to stick it naked into a separate zip pocket of my vera bradley triple-zip hipster.  I keep my paperwhite in the other zip pocket.


----------



## booklover888

On Amazon, the pink is completely out of stock, the blue and yellow are out of stock until mid or late November! (The ones with ads, anyway).

I'm going to get each of my girls one for Christmas, but the color doesn't matter, as I'll be putting them in the Poetic Revolution http://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00NQB7U8U/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=7LU856K8GBH4&coliid=I2XKSXLE99U2UC&psc=1. I'll get the 8 yo the yellow, and the 11 yo the white.


----------



## cyndi.st

Mine arrived yesterday. UPS was early. I like it a lot. Love the size and the color. Cobalt. I am calling it Baby Fire for now (I'm not good at naming my devices). =)
Cindy


----------



## Toby

I called mine, Pretty in Pink. Last night, Ilistened to the audio. It's softer & the tonal quality is not as food as the  HDX, as expected, but it's still good. Reading my art book. I kept hitting a word by accident when holding the right side while holding or swiping to turn the page, gave me the Table of Contents. It's just adjustment. What was super was enlarging the pictures by pinch & zoom with your fingers. The bad - I started getting a blank screen where I had to keep waiting for the books to appear on the carosal. Maybe, it needed more time to work out the bugs. That's all the time I had yesterday. I haven't used it today yet. Oh, I forgot, my battery GSAM (shows the battery on the locked screen & the home is bigger than Amazon's, so you can see it better.) isn't working on my Fire. There is a paid version, which I did not get.


----------



## Meemo

Yeah I'm hoping the developers will get on the stick and update the apps for the HD6.  I had one of those battery apps - will have to see which one it was.  I haven't put many apps on it so far.


----------



## Toby

I just put a few free apps from today.


----------



## booklover888

GSAM works on mine. I have the "Kindle Fire Edition" I think it's called. Maybe it was a paid app, I don't remember.

I am back on Fire 6 watch....just ordered two for my little girls for Christmas! I didn't want them right away, so I ordered a Citron and a Cobalt, along with a white Poetic Revolution case, and a Yellow one. All due here mid to late November. I am really excited about them each getting their own, with the cameras. They are going to love making their little videos!


----------



## photocat

Quick update on my HD6 (I got the black one 10/2).  I wasn't sure if I was going to like / keep it so I went ahead and ordered it with Special Offers.  (When I ordered my original Fire HD 8.9 I ordered it w/out SO so I've never experienced them).  Long story short, I love the little thing, decided to keep it, and decided I wasn't a fan of the Special Offers.  So I paid the extra $15 + tax to unsubscribe which worked briefly then they came back (?!) despite my payment and correct settings.  40 minutes online with Kindle support and a factory reset later, all is well again.  Amazon was kind enough to return my $15+tax for the inconvenience (Factory resets are painful after you have the device set up like you like it)


----------



## Tabatha

I just went thru my entire library of apps at Amazon and only 2 of the 2001 would download to the fire HD6. Angry Birds Space and Snood. No others were marked as compatible. Was told to go thru the appstore now and check for fire hd6 apps. Will return before I purchase/rebuy any other apps for it. They have no idea when the apps will be made compatible for this new fire. only way is to sideload the apk from my other devices.


----------



## Meemo

Wow - I have a lot more than that that are compatible - I haven't downloaded many yet, and have downloaded a couple that aren't available from Amazon (and I don't expect them to be), got those from 1Mobile. A couple I really wanted aren't compatible yet - hopefully they'll show up. I haven't counted yet, will have to do that and check the percentage. 

ETA If I'm counting right I've got 264 out of 316 apps available.  Actually a few less than 264, since some of those are things like Camera, Clock, eMail, the browser, etc - stuff that comes pre-loaded.  Still, a lot more than 2!  I'm going by the apps that show on the HD6 as being in the Cloud - it's only showing the compatible apps there.  That's where I noticed that "Hey, where's my Pyramid Solitaire?"  That's one I've missed.  It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown is another - it's that time of year, after all.  But the Thanksgiving one works.


----------



## Toby

Yes, the GSAM was the Fire version. 
I was able to hold & not touch a word on the screen better last night. I downloaded a book. I got the ! icon on the book, so I just removed the book. I thought that I had used up my licences. Today, I downloaded the book to a kindle with no problem, so I turned my Fire on, & the book was there. I don't know what happened, but am glad that it worked out.


----------



## Dragle

I wonder if this is only the HD 6 or if it also applies to the other new model(s)?  I've only downloaded stuff that was showing on the HD6's cloud--there are a lot, and I haven't checked to see if any apps are missing there. It did seem like there weren't as many as I thought I had.  It may just take some time for the developers to re-compile their apps for the new version of the OS.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It is possible that some of the apps that were designed for 7 or 8.9 inch tablets will NOT work well on the smaller screen. THAT would be the reason they were shown as incompatible. Look and see if there's a version that's for phones instead . . . .those should work.  Of course if you paid for the app, it would be annoying to have to re-purchase. So then the thing to do would be provide feedback to the developer and ask that it be updated to compatibility.


----------



## readingril

I had to sideload Dropbox on my 6". Had a moment of panic (as my most important to be sideloaded apks reside therein) then sideloaded it.


----------



## Dragle

Just to check, I went to the Amazon site and searched for the Dropbox app (I don't use Dropbox but wanted to see if it showed compatible).  It showed as compatible with my HD 6 but not with the original fire.  However it was very low-rated and the comments said do not get this, but go and get it directly from the dropbox site.  

BTW I see that Amazon has a cloud drive with 5 GB free.  Anyone use that? How does it compare to dropbox?

So, what is the easiest way for me to see which of my apps are not compatible with my new HD 6?  I went to Manage Your Apps but I don't see how to tell short of opening each one's page individually.

(edit: I see that I can click on "Deliver to..." and get the compatibility list there)


----------



## readingril

Amazon's versions of apps are notoriously older versions and not updated as quickly as the Google Play store. I didn't notice what version Dropbox was, it just said something like "Not Available", so I sideloaded it.

I know my purchased apps, music, books, etc don't count in the cloud storage, only uploaded items count. I haven't really uploaded much in the way of non Amazon content.


----------



## Toby

That's good to know about the cloud storage. I didn't know that.


----------

